# Distressed British( and other) Seamen



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

If the virus is causing problems on land it is causing havock on sea. I have just been watching on tv two British dancers on a cruise liner pining for home and thousands of others are in the same position, stuck on the ship and unpaid!
Apparently these days there is about 1.6million seafarers, there has been a 25% drop in available cargo's and you can imagine what that will do for shipping rates. Each month about 100000 seafarers are paid off, try getting a flight home!
All in all a sad situation and let's hope it resolves itself.


----------

